# VK SIEMENS S7 Baugruppen



## Henry1123 (29 Januar 2011)

Biete folgende Siemens Simatic S7 Baugruppen:



*SIEMENS SIMATIC S7 CP 342-5 6GK7 342-5DA02-0XE0*
E-Stand:1 
V.: 4.1​Preis: 170 €

​
 *SIEMENS SIMATIC S7 6ES7 331-7KB01-0AB0 *
E-Stand:7​Preis: 80 €

​
*SIEMENS SIMATIC S7 6ES7 334-0KE00-0AB0*
E-Stand:7 ​Preis: 150 €
​inc. Versand und pro Baugruppe 1x Siemens Anschlussstecker 
*(6ES7 392-1AJ00-0AA0*)


----------



## thomass5 (30 Januar 2011)

Henry1123 schrieb:


> *SIEMENS SIMATIC S7 6ES7 334-0KE00-0AB0*
> E-Stand:7 ​Preis: 150 €
> ​inc. Versand und pro Baugruppe 1x Siemens Anschlussstecker
> *(6ES7 392-1AJ00-0AA0*)



Das da würde mich interessieren.

was ist an dem 


 *SIEMENS SIMATIC S7 6ES7 331-7KB01-0AB0 *
E-Stand:7​Preis: 80 

für ein Meßbereichsmodul verbaut?

Thomas
 
​


----------

